# FED EX DRIVER HAS ARM AMPUTATED AFTER VICIOUS DOG ATTACK



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This can EASILY HAPPEN TO UBER DELIVERY DRIVERS ALSO !
BE CAREFUL !
BE OBSERVANT !
HAVE A PLAN.










He could have had his throat ripped out !
Just as easily as his arm !










Fed Ex will take care of him for Life.

What will UBER DO FOR YOU ?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Lefty can hire a good lawyer. He will own their house.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Lefty can hire a good lawyer. He will own their house.


Well
No one should go to work & come home without an Arm !

Especially delivering !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> No one should go to work & come home without an Arm !
> 
> Especially delivering !


How cool would those fiberglass legs be. Come on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> How cool would those fiberglass legs be. Come on.


He lost an Arm !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> He lost an Arm !


Yeah. So he gets a cool pirate hook along with their house.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yeah. So he gets a cool pirate hook along with their house.


Maybe it would be useful for stabbing dogs !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SERIOUSLY THIS HAPPENS FAR TOO OFTEN .

MAN WAS JUST TRYING TO DO HIS JOB.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> No one should go to work & come home without an Arm !
> 
> Especially delivering !


"No one should go to work & come home without an Arm !"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This happens EVERY WEEK.
PROBABLY EVERY DAY !
HAS BEEN HAPPENING FOR YEARS


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This is why firearms training with EITHER hand is important.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Expectation:











Reality:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> This is why firearms training with EITHER hand is important.


No kidding 
I used to shoot ambidextrous.
Better shot right handed.

Also ambidextrous with my butterfly knives.
Much better with those in either hand.
( Ammunition costs !)

If you are in a gunfight and get hit on 1 side 
Ability to use other side is your only shot.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

“Ma! dad ordered mail order sausages again!”


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't think last mile delivery should be an option anymore. Too much front door theft and violence against delivery workers. Hold the crap in cages in facilities, require people to come out with IDs to pick it up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No kidding
> I used to shoot ambidextrous.
> Better shot right handed.
> 
> ...


Which is why I like revolvers so much.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What will UBER DO FOR YOU?


Take an arm _and_ a leg.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another one today.
Not a delivery driver.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I live in a neighborhood with a lot of rental housing, pretty much all owned by one guy, and one time I was walking to get some exercise, and some pit bulls without a leash started walking after me. I should have called the police. Obviously, I stopped walking down that block.

I had gone away for a while, and when I got back, those dogs were not there anymore. I got talking to that rental owner (that's when I learned that he owned most of the houses), and he said he kicked out that tenant because of the dogs.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

This one isn't a pit bull, but he might still be able to do some damage!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Fed Ex will take care of him for Life.
> 
> What will UBER DO FOR YOU ?


Probably not, fed ex fed ex drivers, like uber drivers are IC.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> This one isn't a pit bull, but he might still be able to do some damage!


Another cheese-eating pet owner who teaches their dog to destroy their mail so they can ignore all the late-notifications from the bill collection agencies.


----------

